# need new road dog for hitching..



## RO71 (Nov 7, 2011)

Need road dog. Single female 40. Don't drink or drug, occassional 420. Don't be: lazy, drunk, slow, food addict. I am trying to manage four blogs and put a book together. Need second man for navigation, Intel collection on new territory and protection while traveling. Presentable, able to act normal around straights....thanks.


----------



## RO71 (Nov 7, 2011)

Need road dog. Single female 40. Don't drink or drug, occassional 420. Don't be: lazy, drunk, slow, food addict. I am trying to manage four blogs and put a book together. Need second man for navigation, Intel collection on new territory and protection while traveling. Presentable, able to act normal around straights...Have older Droid makes things a bit easier. Follow the good weather. No psuedo political posers who r simply lazy and looking to live for free. Stealing: not my thing, if u do and get caught I don't have time for it. On the road to survive, fight oppression and produce work. Deadly serious about accomplishing goals. Use university computers until somehow get temp housed or laptop, don't know how but will find way..believe me. Mostly get rides with truckers but with road dog, can take more options. I work off charm and what's left of my good looks and use good manners to accomplish my goals. It helps if u r from back east or want out of dead end town to learn how to accomplish and travel fast. Don't hop trains....too damn old to start learning that now. Allergies. Thanks....


----------



## Earth (Nov 7, 2011)

Why??

When you subject yourself to another party, you compromise what you are about.
Trust me on that..............

Believe me, I learned the hard way over the past year...
Never Again..................

Me and my dogo, + me 4 cats....................
That's all I'll ever need.


----------

